# escalation orc army help



## sadpanda44 (Nov 28, 2011)

im starting a campaign with an Orc army at 500 pts. 

I am realy fond of the fanatics,, squig manglers, arachnork spiders, lobers, and grimgore iron hide with his imortall black orcs 

any advice on how I should build my army, every 2 weeks were adding 200 pts ending at 1500 pts. 

I can change the army list after every battle so I was wondering how I could optimize each stage progression with the use of these models. (I dont have to stick to these but I'd prefer to build around them) 
and Id like 3 squads of night goblins with 2 fanatics a peace and 3 in the 3rd squad 

thanks


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Well a decent start would be 2 30 strong night gobbo squads with 2 fanatics a piece, with a lobba and spend whatever is left on your hero.

Also if you stick with the lobba on the final progression to 1500 you will be able to add the arachnork spider as a decent finale piece.


----------



## sadpanda44 (Nov 28, 2011)

thanks sounds good - any advice on how to spend the pts on the hero - and ways to progress each lvl


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Well first I would suggest fleshing out your two gobbo units, and adding in a heavy hitting unit.

If you are set on ironhide then I would suggest Black orcs. If not then a unit of savage boyz or boar boyz, or savage boar boyz. Then from there slowly flesh out your units and occasionally add a character.


----------



## sadpanda44 (Nov 28, 2011)

thanks yea i want to add black orcs with ironhide eventually


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

It comes in at slightly over 200 points (215) but two Mangler Squigs (split one pack and buy a second base) and Lobba would be a good expansion as this will keep you within your rare % as well as giving you some line breakers and long range threat for the starting gobbo's


----------

